
The ultimate productivity hack: Have kids - known
http://qz.com/802254/the-ultimate-efficiency-hack-have-kids/
======
cylinder
The ultimate productivity and savings hack is to have the grandparent(s)
around to take care of the kid(s) during the day while both parents work.
Spend the childcare savings on house cleaners for you and your in-laws' home
and pocket the rest.

